# How much do Pacific Energy stoves cost ?Summit or 27



## Ty Grant (Feb 18, 2007)

The P E site doesn't have a price list,can someone give me  an idea what they run?
     Ty


----------



## dego (Feb 18, 2007)

Understanding I live in the land of the Northern Peso (most people refer to it as Canada), with 14% sales tax and so many user 'fees' I have lost count, I payed $1850CAD for my Summit pedistal w/ash dump.


----------



## Gunner (Feb 18, 2007)

tygrant said:
			
		

> The P E site doesn't have a price list,can someone give me  an idea what they run?
> Ty




Depends on what you want and your dealer and where you live.

Comparing the same fireboxes:
The super 27 is the least $$
The spectum classic is alittle more $$ 

A bare bones Summit is between the 27 and Spec classic in $$
A Summit classic is the most $$

CANADIAN DOLLARS
Super 27-$1700ish

Summit classic"fully Loaded" $2500-2600ish


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2007)

Go to www.chimneysweeponline.com for an idea of pricing.


----------



## Roospike (Feb 18, 2007)

When i bought my Summit classic from my local dealer back in October 05 the out the door price of my stove was $75. more than http://www.chimneysweeponline.com total price w/ shipping.

The Chimney sweep on line with shipping is right in the pall park ( less then my dealer ) and i had to haggle and deal like car buying to get my local dealer down to what i paid.

What ever total price one figures for buying a new stove divide it by 20 years and remember stoves pay for themselves , one of the few things you can buy that does.


----------

